# #8-CLOSED - NEWSBOY CAP and fingerless mitts- quick and simple



## Designer1234

This workshop opens immediately and we will make this quick, not difficult* newsboy hat and matching scarf or fingerless mittens to match*. It makes up quickly and they are wonderful 
Christmas presents. I hope you will join me.


----------



## Designer1234

*Welcome to the Newsboy cap workshop*. You don't need to sign up, Just join in.

I use worsted weight yarn and a size 5.5 mm (US I-9) - (hook for the crown and a 5mm (US H 8} hook for the brim. This is a great stashbuster item. I hope you will join us.

If you want to make the 
*fingerless mittens to match* - I posted a simple pattern and we can work on them together as well.You would need a set of dpns for the mittens. These are KNIT but that is not a problem.

Here is the link to the fingerless gloves I use - very quick and easy- we can all use the same free pattern
*fingerless glove knitted pattern*

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/master_images/AllFreeKnitting/new-two-hour-fingerless-gloves.pdf

(*I use this pattern and knit it in the round on dpns *)

Designer.

Please post here so I know that you are joining us.


----------



## Designer1234

We can start whenever you are ready -Once I know there are some people joining us, I will start giving the instructions. these caps are my own design so we won't have a specific pattern - they are EASY.


----------



## Designer1234

You are welcome to do each exactly how you want to. The mitten is a knitted pattern, but it matches quite well anyway - I have done sets for my family members. For the hat, knit a flat circle 8.5 - 9 inches across. Put whatever design you want on it. I usually chain 4 or 5 and do dc's in it making sure that the circle lies flat. continue with the circle- (you can use shell stitchs, dc's or whatever you wish. Sometimes i crochet in the back loop and do dc's around. sometimes I do hdcs' in the back loop, other times I crochet through the stitch. you want to make your flat circle -- you will use a 5.5 mm crochet hook for the crown (top of hat).


----------



## Designer1234

CROCHET -NEWSBOY CAP PATTERN- designer

I have been asked many times for my newsboy
cap pattern. As it is very simple and the pattern 
can be varied- I decided to do a short workshop as 
some people have asked for the pattern..

I do each one individually, but will give you an idea 
now. I use a 5.5 mm crochet hook and worsted
weight yarn. (see page 1 for US sizes) then change to a 5 mm. and sometimes go down to a 4.5 mm hook for the band and the brim. depending 
on what size I want the hat. This hat should be tried on as 
you make it.

basically* I make a flat round plate 9" across. (using
whatever I want in the way of stitches,(shell every 
once in awhile)- think of a round granny square*.

I then some times change the hook, if I want it larger, I leave the hook for another row and *crochet into the 
Back stitches around the next row, not
increasing the row at all*. this gives me a ridge where 
I start the band.I do at least one row of dc's sometimes two. I then change to the 5 mm hook and I double crochet one or two rows
without increasing. This would depend on how you want your hat. As I live in a cold climate

I like my hat to come down over my ears so I do at least two dc rows once I have turned it down. On the second dc row I would crochet 2 together 8 times around the hat. Try it on your head - it should still be a wee bit big. If it is a good fit or too tight, reduces the number of stitches you decrease.

I then sc around,and around quite tightly - and
usually (unless it is for a large head, I change my
hook again to a smaller hook - this is only done if you think the hat is a bit too loose. I like a bit of a puff in my hats, and so do them with the 3 hooks. however if I am doing one that is more straight up I use the 2 hooks. and decrease as above.

Once it has two dc rows down from the top, you then change to sc stitches all around the hat - try it on and make sure it fits you reasonably well. It is better if it is a wee bit larger than needed as you can tighten the last two rows.

*I sc until I have a band of 1.5 inches from the start of the sc
row*-- 
(if it is a larger head I add a couple more rows
of the sc. ) I try it on -- it should come down just
over the ears. Depending on where you live - we
are in Alberta so I like my ears covered.

I then *start the brim - sc 5.5 inches of
the bottom row of the hat. then crochet (sc) back
and forth I increase every once in awhile across
the brim*(I know that is not a definite number, 
but I want the brim to lie flat} - I increase about an inch in on each side of the brim once the brim is starting to sit out. (about the 3rd row of the brim, on the 2nd last row I increase in the center of the brim.

*I curve the ends of the brim by increasing along
the hat one stitch each end = try the hat on and 
see how wide you want it to end up. I make
my brims 1.75 inches wide and it ends up 
approximately 7"* along the hat edge. here
are a couple of close up pictures of the hat and
brim. I never do two exactly the same, but I do
usually do the nine inch across circle as the hat 
can be adjusted doing the sides and brim.

If you end up with it a bit too loose, just decrease 
a few scs along the last row of your sc's before 
you add the brim. I usually do a crab stitch 
(crochet sc backwards around the whole hat)

It is very forgiving so just go for it! Shirley
finished cap

note the slight curve at the ends of the brim this helps it fit nicely. The way you make the brim decides whether you want to turn it up sometimes.

Try it on as you are doing the sides and brim. Most heads are 
not that different in size. If it is not a gift, I try it on the person 
who is getting it BEFORE I start the brim. That way I can tighten it if needed.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Designer1234

*CROCHET HAT*

I am so glad you all decided to join us. Check out the first part of the instructions. *make your 'plate' we want it to be flat*, not rounded, _although I have made beanie type hats with a brim. These, however are flat on top and tight around the head and then a brim added_. very very easy to make.

I have made so many I could likely make them in my sleep.

It is hard to put them in a class, as I just go for it- so this is a good procedure for me == I started a note book last year and have written down how I do 
things, Remember, when you take a class from me you do a lot of your own figuring! *I strongly urge everyone to have a notebook, especially for the classes here, and even more especially for my classes as I usually don't have a pattern*. I think if you have a book, you can refer to it down the road and it makes it so much easier.

If you are going to do projects for your family, get all their measurements and you can make your work a good fit. 
Even the hats.

*Yarn*.  I would not worry about buying expensive yarn for this hat. It is a good pattern to use up your Red Heart- It is a bit stiffer than other worsteds and this is excellent to help the hats hold their shape.

*If you are new to crochet you only need to know 2 stitches -single crochet and double crochet*. You don't have to put in shells etc. although they are easy to make and can be searched on you tube or any other crochet link.

Think of a round granny square but if you are living in a cold climate, don't make it too lacy- it is also better if the stitches are close as it gives the 
hat more body. 
--
There are also knitted hats, I have made one where I knitted the flat top, but increasing every quarter of the circle.I then changed to Crochet and crochet the bottom portion of the hat. it turned out very nicely. I just find that the 
crochet is quicker. _ I found it took twice as long so I haven't made one since then. This is one project where crochet works better than knitting in my opinion_.

YOu can see from the pictures the plain colored and the mixed colored hats. They look good either way.

-----------------------
Away we go ladies! we will run this for quite some time so that you can make more than one and lots of new people (I hope) can join us. Designer :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304

Designer1234 said:


> .
> 
> Away we go ladies! we will run this for quite some time so that you can make more than one and lots of new people (I hope) can join us. Designer :thumbup:


I only have one crochet hook, a G, would it work to use this for the whole hat? I love the way the different colors change the look of the hat.

*Answer*: you could certainly make it -- it just might need a bit of adjusting, but as you will note from the instructions, you try it on as you go along. just make sure your top is the right size. then crochet the sides a wee bit loosely until you change to the single crochet - then try to do them a bit tighter. you might also reduce the number of stitches to make the side band a bit tighter. I have used a one sized hook - especially before I fine tuned the pattern, and I still have them and wear them.

If you find you need any help, post, and I should be able to help you adjust.

I have a lot of red heart yarn that have variegated colors so I try to use it up and take one of the colors in the yarn to work with it. You will note that there is one that is a solid color and they are very popular too. You will want to make some of these for yourself. I wear mine all the time in the winter and it amazes me the number of people who have stopped me and asked me about them. Designer


----------



## gramnpapa123

I would like to join, but need to know the size hook to use I'm not sure what size is equal to 5mm/would love to make a few for our grandkids for Christmas, and the mitts. thanks :thumbup:

*It is an I hook (5.5 mm) H -(5 mm) and one size smaller for the brim and sides*. Sorry, I should have posted the US sizes when I posted the information


----------



## Designer1234

Just a reminder - *if you are going to do the fingerless gloves the link is on the first page of this workshop*.

By the way. it is important with ALL OUR WORKSHOPS to read from page one even if you come in after the class has been running for awhile. As the only way we can teach or communicate is by posts, it is very important that you get all the pertinent information. It also avoids the necessity of asking questions that have already been answered.

Designer.


----------



## kaixixang

The bottom link is EXACTLY what I was hoping for! I can EASILY adapt the 54 st between the SET (two circulars). While I may have researched a similar hat...no two people are going to look at the same thing without their computers/or minds <G> being linked.

SO, now I have two lovely projects, two different matched SETs for working on one, than the other, and location of worsted weight yarn is not a problem.

Now to start casting on! <snicker!>



mtnmama67 said:


> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/Hats/index.html
> 
> Sandra Enjoy!!
> 
> *Designer here*:
> I would try to make the top hat flatter than the pattern above. I believe I started with dpns and increased in four places until I had a 9" circle, then you would pick up stitches on the back side of the next row and knit without adding any more stitches.
> 
> Hmm. then you would knit another few rows reducing 2 or 3 stitches each row. Then you would reduces the # of stitches until it fit nicely around your head. either - I think I would use a garter stitch around the sides of the hat, but make sure you don't have it too large- you can reduce the size until it is quite snug. then bind off the hat portion. Now pick up 5.5 inches of stitches around the bottom of the hat for the brim. Garter stitch or reverse stocking stitch for the brim and shape it like shown in the crochet picture. It is very doable. Designer
> 
> ps. I just found a pattern and will see if I can find the link.* I like it better than the above pattern. I have it printed so cross your fingers*.
> 
> *HERE IT IS; THIS IS A GOOD KNITTED NEWSBOY CAP PATTERN*.
> 
> http://suite101.com/article/free-intermediate-knit-pattern-newsboy-hat-a101647


----------



## Designer1234

*fingerless mittens in the round*.

c/o 36 stitches with larger dpns than you will use, or a cable cast on or any other loose cast on. Knit two rows. Change to 3.5 mm (#4 US) Divide onto 3 needles of l2 stitches each.

*Knit 2x2 rib for 3 inches or whatever length you want your cuff*.

Change rib to *3 knit 1 purl and carry that on for the rest of the mittens unless you revert back to the 2x2 rib for the inch rib at the fingers*. (I usually do) but it isn't necessary.
This gives you some stretch and works very well. knit 3/4" in the new ribbing.

THUMB INCREASE 
I put markers in on my thumb increases . At the beginning of the row, (where the starting yarn is hanging down, knit 1 -place marker -- inc. one *back and front* knit 1, increase , place marker.you will have 5 stitches on your needle. each increase you will add two stitches, next to the beginning and ending markers -- Follow the 3 x 1 ribbing around the rest of the mitten but knit each row of the thumb.and do three more rows before the next increase.

Next row, knit 1 and between markers increase first stitch -- knit to last stitch - increase before marker. carry on with pattern

you will do this (Increase at each end of marker every 4th row) until there are l5 stitches on the thumb between the markers.

place thumb stitches on a piece of yarn and knot it.

You will add 3 stitches and join the hand stitches - making sure you pull it fairly tight. You will then knit the 3 x 1 pattern for the length you want making sure you follow the ribbing - you had one stitch on your needle and have increased 3 making one rib so it should work out evenly. - I find that 3.5 inches to the end of the mitten works well as an average size.

I knit 4 or 5 rows and sometimes change colors and change back to one size smaller needle if you have them, and change to 2x2 ribbing if I wish a cuff at the finger end of the mitten(same as the cuff at the wrist) see picture.. Cast off when you reach 3.5 inches from the stitch holder using one size larger needle.

Pick up the l5 stitches from the thumb and pick up -3 stitches between the thumb and hand . knit around the thumb with the 3.5 needles for 1.25" -- then cast off with a size larger needle if you have them. Sometimes I put a ribbing on the thumb but end with that length.

If you have any questions please ask as this is a spoken pattern, and I have just given you the instructions that I use. Designer.


----------



## kaixixang

I've copied the instructions for the fingerless mittens in the round. Right now I'm into the Newsboy hat.


----------



## Designer1234

*CORRECTION - MITTENS *

instead of a 4 x 1 rib *you will make a 3 knit x 1 purl rib*after you do your 2x2 cuff . I have corrected the above pattern.

Don't know where my head was. as there are 36 stitches on the needles you can divide that by a total of 4 stitches Knit 3 purl 1 - and it works out evenly around. Remember to read how to start the hand portion carefully as you will pick up 3 stitches to go with the knit 1 which is on the needle before you place your marker for the thumb increases.


----------



## Designer1234

I just searched and here is a link which will how you how to do a circle, - instead of just doing corners as shown in the last row, carry on making the circle like you did in the first rows. Then when your circle is large enough - dc in the BACK of every stitch around and then do 2 or 3 rows, this is where it turns down on your head.

http://theroyalsisters.blogspot.ca/2010/04/grandma-all-square-tutorial.html

you can get your circle started with this pattern . then increase whenever you need it to continue making it round instead of square as shown in the last row of the link.
--------------------

You are increasing too many from looking at a couple of my hats.

start with a chain 8 -join

1.

20 dcs in the circle. join with first dc.

then 2dc in most of the dc's , if it doesn't lie flat either increase or decrease the number of 2 dc's .

do this on all your rows. (YOu will have fewer increases as your hat gets wider. You don't want a ruffle.

I just took a couple of pictures of the top of some of my hats- it should make it easier. Hope this helps. Designer


----------



## prismaticr

Ok, for those starting your crochet with the magic loop center, this is totally adaptable. Replace the starting chain stitches with the magic circle, then begin pattern. 

Also tricks for making your circle flat, after the starting round, increase every other stitch, then add stitches between increase..... Take a look at the stashbuster bag bottom. This is designed to be flat. The differences here with the hat, is you want more of a circle.

Hope this helps!

Thanks Rachel!- I am going to take the magic loop with darowil in Jan.


----------



## Designer1234

I just added pictures of my fingerless mitten wip with the other mitten pictures. please go back and check them out.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Is anyone doing the knitted version? If so are you having anyproblems with the pattern?
> I am going to have to do the crochet workshop before I do anymore crocheting workshops. I tried with the stashbuster bag. It has a million mistakes.


Designer here: I have quite a few projects I want to do beforeChristmas, but am going to try to work in the knitted hat as well, but can't promise I will get it started in the next little while.

I do want to have one done as I have a pattern, and then we could incorporated a knitted pattern too when we do the next workshop. I love my crochet hats though . they are so comfortable and I like the flat top.

I will let you know if I can start it ahead of Christmas. right now I just don't know. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*We will be repeating some, and all of them are going to be available to read - none will be removed*.

I have decided to do another Waterfall top starting in January and we are also going to do another sweater is March or April so I hope you will join me. We are going to try some different stitches, etc. but the original top will still be available for help.

If you are interested in an afghan, we have a crochet one going on now and you can do the whole thing in one stitch or two stitches if you want.

I promise the classes next year will be great - thanks to the wonderful KP members who agree to teach for us. I am so happy that this workshop idea I had in the spring, and thought about all summer and decided to talk to admin, is working out soooo well. This is such a wonderful group of knitters and crocheters and there is a place for these workshops. I am glad you are
enjoying them. the classes will be here as long as I am, and as long as those who are approached to teach say yes.

I have a great young woman who is very technically smart (which really helps us with computer problems -- Rachel (prismaticr) who is going to be teaching for us and who is helping me so much. She is the other Manager and we are having fun. Designer

yeah!


----------



## Designer1234

Judy-- you can use bulky or chunky yarn for these caps. You are 'building ' it if you are crocheting so once you feel more secure about your crochet, you can easily make a crochet cap. you are doing the caps by measurement like the coat of many colors - by size rather than stitch numbers. You make a top, and then you single crochet possibly with one size smaller hook and go round and round for the portion above the peak, below the top, and then continue using sc for the brim. They really aren't that difficult. 

Shirley


----------



## kaixixang

jmai5421 said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the hat is done in a factor of nine. Would it be possible to double the number of CO? I'm fully aware I'll be getting 12 ridges...and I'll have to keep reducing by 12 until I get to the 54 st that the original pattern has.
> 
> Right now, as written, I'm getting a young child/babies hat. I'll keep stitching but I have another thinner black worsted for the increased st count.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you knitting or crocheting. I am knitting and following the pattern it looks very small. I gave up and went to Ravalry to look for another one. I love the newsboy style. if you are knitting and change the pattern to fit an adult please let me know. I am not very good at changing patterns. I like the idea that the knitted one is with bulky/chunky yarn. I have lots to get rid of and they will go fast. That is what I need at this time of year.
Click to expand...

jmai5421 - I'm doing the knitted newsboy hat. I've designed different sizes in socks...but this is not making bread where you can double and get a nicer flavored mix. I will document how many reductions of 12 before you get to rejoin the original pattern.

Designer1234 - Would doubling the brim design be necessary too...I'd think so...but I have to finish the first one. <G> Let me know.


----------



## Designer1234

nancyannin said:


> I want to join too. I think these hats would appeal to my daughters and my granddaughter - great Christmas presents.


Welcome! I will be checking in on and off so ask your questions and I will definitely get back to you.

Don't make this difficult for yourself. nothing is written in stone.

The suggestions are general - the size of the 'plate' for the top of the hat can vary by an inch or two. if it is larger than the suggested size it means your hat will have a nice looking crown, with a bit more body in it -- I wouldn't go much less that the plate size suggested, unless you have a small head.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure about the gauge but I never do a swatch with these caps as we go by measurements so I think it would be very attractive - you could either do your sleeveless gloves in the same yarn or one that works well with it, and use the yarn as a cuff, or stripe -- it would make a nice set. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

let me know ifyou have problems. This is a SIMPLE hat to make. I am telling everyone one the same thing -- don't over think it - just make a plate the size mentioned and pick up crochet stitches on the back loop once you have done so, then don't increase but dc or hdc all around for a couple of rows. then use one size smaller hook ( if you don't have one, you can use the same hook- just decrease a few stitches -. 

Single crochet about l.25 inches -- try it on an see how deep you want your sides (depending on the area you live in and how cold it gets) then adjust the circumference by decreasing or increasing the sc's to fit your head and then do another .5 inch then work on the brim -- see instructions for brim. I can make one in about 2- 3 hours

There is some stretch to this so make it reasonably tight, but not too tight - grin -- I usually do a crab stitch around the whole edge once i have finished the hat. You can tighten it up around the head if needed then. It is very forgiving. 

DON'T OVERTHINK THIS CAP! :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

*I am making a neck warmer to match the set I am making for a Christmas present* It is a knitted neck cuff with a crochet piece to fit on the shoulder-- I have the hat and mittens done and just started the neck warmer. I will put a picture on when it is done. If anyone is interested in how I make the neck warmers, please post and I will give you directions once I have written down my method- Designer.

ps. it makes a nice 3 piece set so let me know if it would be helpful. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

here is the finished neck warmer (my own design) as well as the mittens. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

It could easily be adapted to knitting by not casting off to change to crochet which is what I do - at the bottom of the ribbing, and knitting around the neck and increasing every 3 or 4 stitches for quite a few rows so that it sits on the shoulder-neck. I will post my pattern in a few minutes. I just finished it so will have to sort it out. I am also posting pictures of the cap from beginning to end. Designer. see you in about an hour for at least the neck warmer pattern. I will write out the knitting as well.


----------



## Designer1234

My neck warmer pattern - you still have to use your own ideas as to actual increases -- but this is how I did mine shown above.

*MY NECKWARMER  KNIT AND CROCHET-*.

Worsted weight yarn, or worsted weight and sport weight yarn  you can use different rows of each.
Needle s 29 ( or nearest length- double pointed needle) size 4.5 mm -7 US or 5 mm- 8US

Womens small and medium.
Cast on 72 or 76 stitches (multiples of 4) using one size larger needle  5mm or 6mm.
Knit two rows in bigger needles  in ribbing 2x2
Use 4.5 or 5 mm needles from now on 
Rib for 2.5 Inches and increase needle one size. 
Rib a further l/2 inch  if you want it for a long neck- increase the length of the ribbing.

KNIT one row rib, with larger needles, then knit one row in BACK of stitch. Cast off with larger needles.

*CROCHET SHOULDER PORTION*.
Crochets dcs as follows around the cast off neck stitches -5 mm hook.
*1 dc in next two stitches -2dcs in next stitch * around circumference. 
Carry on keeping the shoulder portion getting slightly larger each row. 
I increase as follows: * dc in next 3 or 4 dcs  2 dc in next dc *- around edge. 
Do 3 or 4 rows, depending on how wide you want your shoulders to be. 
Change to larger hook. Cast off.

*KNITTED SHOULDERS*. 
Do not cast off  knit 2 in each stitch around -join.
Increase your stitches around the shoulder like you did on the top of the hat. You will use less increases for each row. 
Generally  you will do the first row knit 2 in each stitch
Next rows -* knit one in each stitch for 3 stitches, then knit 2 * - around the top.
Keep on knitting  increasing slowly for each row  you will need less increases between stitches for each row. 
----------
*MEN'S NECK WARMER*

c/o l00 stitches --- ( multiples of 4} 
2x 2 ribbing  (2 knit -2 purl) for 3 - 4 inches then make shoulder section.
follow same pattern as for womens.


----------



## Designer1234

I just found an 'easy' knitted newsboy cap and fingerless glove pattern.

Here is the link-- I think I will try this set - I like the shape of the hat.

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/hat-patterns/knit-newsboy-hat-and-fingerless-gloves

Designer


----------



## Designer1234

I am working on a cap and have decided to take some pictures while I work. I picked out a cap that I like which is the size I want. you will note that I am making the top the same size as the yellow cap (which matches my dishcloth cotton sweater) (see the sweater parade). and am using it as a guideline for the top of the new hat.


----------



## Designer1234

HERE IS SOME GOOD CROCHET INFORMATION FROM Free Vintage Crochet 


CROCHET STITCHES AND HOW TO MAKE THEM- FROM 
Chain (ch). Make loop in thread, insert hook in loop, and draw main length of thread through. Continue to draw thread through each new loop formed until length desired.

Single Crochet (s c). Insert hook under 2 loops of st, draw thread through st (2 loops on hook), thread over hook, draw through the 2 loops.

Half Double Crochet (half d c). Make like d c until there are 3 loops on hook; then thread over and draw through all 3 loops.

Double Crochet (d c). Thread over hook, insert hook in st, and draw thread through (3 loops on hook), thread over hook, draw through 2 loops, thread over, and draw through the 2 remaining loops.

Treble (tr). Thread over hook twice, insert hook in st and draw thread through st (4 loops on hook), thread over, draw through 2 loops, thread over, draw through 2 loops, thread over, draw through remaining 2 loops.

For a Double Treble (d tr), thread over hook 3 times; and for a Triple Treble (tr tr), thread over 4 times, taking off 2 loops at a time as in the tr.

Slip Stitch (sl st). Insert hook through st, catch thread, and, with one motion, draw through both the st and the 1 loop on hook. The sl st is used for joining, or when an invisible st is required.

Popcorn Stitch (pc st). Ch 1, 5 d c in next st, drop st from hook, insert hook back in ch-1 and draw loop through the one on hook.

Block (bl) and Space (sp). Make 4 d c over 4 sts of preceding row (this forms 1 bl), ch 2, skip 2 sts, make 1 bl. The bl and sp are used in Filet Crochet.

Picot (p). Make a ch of 3, 4 or 5 sts, according to length of p de sired, and s c in the foundation or in the 1st st of ch.

Cross Stitch. Thread over twice, insert hook in st and draw thread through as for a tr (4 loops on hook), thread over, and draw through 2 loops, thread over, skip 2 sts, insert hook in next st, draw thread through (5 loops on hook), thread over and draw off 2 loops at a time 4 times, ch 2, 1 d c in the center point of the cross, thus completing the cross.

Cluster. Make 3 more tr in the same st, always holding the last loop of each tr on the hook; then, thread over hook and take off all remaining loops. A tight ch st should then be made to fasten the cluster.

Knot Stitch. Draw loop out on hook ¼ inch, draw thread through, making a ch st of it. Put hook between loop and single thread of this ch and make an s c.
Work another similar knot st, skip 4 sts of preceding row, 1 s c in next. Repeat from the beginning to end of row. Make 2&#8540;-inch knot sts to turn, 1 s c over double loop at right of 1st center knot of preceding row, 1 s c over double loop at left of same knot. 2 knot sts and repeat.

Abbreviations
Chain ....................................................... ch
Single Crochet ....................................... s c
Half Double Crochet ....................... half d c
Double Crochet ...................................... d c
Treble ......................................................... tr
Double Treble ......................................... d tr
Triple Treble .......................................... tr tr
Slip Stitch .............................................. sl st
Popcorn Stitch ................................... pc st
Block ........................................................ bl
Space ....................................................... sp
Skip .......................................................... sk
Picot ........................................................... p
Stitch ......................................................... st
Round .................................................... rnd
Inclusive ................................................ incl
Knit ............................................................. k
Purl ............................................................. p
* (asterisk) When this symbol appears, continue working until instructions refer you back to this symbol.


----------



## Designer1234

*Here are the links to very handy project sheets for hats*
.
They go from baby to adult, cover all yarn thicknesses, needles, gauge.

http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/ACD42760-0FA6-47A6-B7FD-1E3F77A1397F/30947/lw12...

http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/74639792-01CA-4D2A-8C4D-C9B4EB78B51C/30794/lw12...

LW1268 (top one) is knit and LW1269 is crochet.

_For the knit ones especially, you make any changes you want - stripes, garter st, stockinette, twists, cables, you name it, you can adapt it from these patterns_.


----------



## jangmb

I am attaching two views of my hat. I am not sure that I have the bill of the hat correct. Maybe the single crochet should be longer too on the brim. I have three rows of double crochet on the brim because I forgot to decrease on that the second row - so just did it on the third row. I thought it was a bit "loose" after that so I tightened up on it on the first row of single crochet (plenty snug now). Actually, I do like my KnitPicks City Tweed and will definitely buy more. Please let me know what you think.

I think I should check out other postings of your hat and see how it looks bein worn. Thanks for your help. Jan

-----------
*DESIGNER HERE*: The brim looks okay to me -- I have made the brims differently on every one of them. so there are some with big wide brims, others with brims which can turn up and are medium size (that is the way I like them best) and all of them work. I love the color and I think your hat looks like it is supposed to. *You are right on. The brim looks good*.

I can't repeat too many times - *DON'T OVER THINK THIS HAT*-
you can adjust it as you go along. _I would suggest at least some rows for the band around the head should be done in single crochet to make it firm. I also suggest the brim be done in single crochet_ - a couple of times I have done two thicknesses of the brim - by knitting the brim and then knitting another separate one and sewing them together. _My daughter likes the heavy stiff brim - my dil likes to fold her brim up off her face and likes it crochet in a different color than the hat - I like wearing all of them, but am leaning towards a smaller hat than I made last year. You have unlimited choices with this hat_.


----------



## Designer1234

*BLOCKING YOUR HAT* - IDEAS -

I don't always block my hat, mainly because some of the people I make them for want them to be very casual.

However,here is how I do block mine -- I put a plain fabric down, or use blocking mats (have a set of childrens floor mats which are great. *I pin the brim down and make sure it is even as far as the edge is concerned, as well as the front of the brim*. Prior to that I fill the hat with crushed newspaper if it is a dark hat, or a ball or two of lighter yarn if it is a light hat. I pin the hat to the board.  I then spray it well, and leave it over night. when you put the paper in the hat - make sure the hat is full so that the shape is correct.

when you finish in the morning the hat has a shape and will hold for quite some time. I have blocked them more than once. As I use worsted, and often Red heart - they are washable -- I also block them while still damp if I do wash them, (which is not often). If I make something to go with the hat, like a scarf, or mittens, or a neck warmer I block them at the same time. HOpe this helps. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome-- I am glad you joined us. Make sure you read from the beginning, and don't over think your hat. it is quite simple to do and none of the instructions are written in stone. You just follow what is suggested and you will find you end up with the hat! 

I will be gone this morning (5 am here in Alberta) but will check in when we get back. 

How are the rest of your coming along? Designer


----------



## kaixixang

krestiekrew said:


> I cannot get to the knitted hat link, it says something about almost ready to let new people in to the site any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I've included the three possibles for you. They should open up for you.


----------



## Designer1234

no - you are right here now. It was likely in Main, but this is the workshop. just go to the beginning. If you want to come back here -- come to the following link and click on whatever workshop or information you wish to visit.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Welcome and have fun. to make our section availabe, just click on 
'my profile' at the top of the page (not your avatar), then subscribe to

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 -- the section will therefore be on your home page with all the other sections, - main, pictures, chit chat, etc. then you just have to click on it to find us. If you want to post any general questions about the section, please use the topic on the main section, unless you are in a workshop - then you post in that workshop like you did here.


----------



## Designer1234

I apologize -- I have been working on all the workshops this past 3 or 4 days. I see that I didn't let anyone know here, but we do delete posts that are not part of the workshop- I must have done it too soon. We love to have people talk and drop in and announce they are here as we would not know otherwise, but every week or so Rachel and I go into the workshops in progress and remove some of the extraneous posts - so that only workshop information remains permanently. We have waited until we close the workshops but then it becomes a huge job. If you check out the different closed workshops you will see that only posts which add to the information or show work, etc. is kept for the permanent files.

It is easier if each of us puts in an hour or two a week. We have a lot of workshops coming in the New Year and it is a job to keep up with it, and teach and take classes which we both want to do. 

--------
If you check out the main page of this section, go to tech help and it will tell you exactly how to post a picture on any page in KP. if you still have problems, pm me and I will send you my email addy and you can send me the picture and I will post it for you. YOu should have no problem if you check out Rachel's (our other Manager) instructions. 

welcome and I am sorry I 'deleted you too soon!) 

Just for all your informaiton - ladies - as Managers of this section we are able to delete posts, add messages to previous posts, and lock topics so that no posts at all are allowed (see closed workshops). It works well for us and hopefully will continue to do so in the future when we have many more topics. 

Designer


----------



## Designer1234

I thought I would show you what I just made - I haven't done much in the way of cables so thought I would put some stitches on (62) and use a l0US 6 mm set of needles and make myself a cabled cowl. I am really happy with the yarn I used which was bernat mosaic in a combination I picked up yesterday- hadn't seen it before. Here are some pictures. I made it 23" around x l2 " wide. put 4 cables in it and used knit and purl strips in between. I am going to keep this one but will make a bunch more for Christmas presents. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

ha ha ha!!! I try to dangle something new in front of all of you. Keeps you hopping!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> ha ha ha!!! I try to dangle something new in front of all of you. Keeps you hopping!


You could make a lovely crochet cowl too. Just make a rectangle 22" x 12 inches. A nice lacy shell stitch would work. In fact instead of knitting one I think I will try a crochet one now. see you all later! with a picture, I hope. you would sew the short ends together and there is your cowl.


----------



## Designer1234

I made this one different -- I crochet a dc first row, and then changed to shell stitch rows. 

I then picked the bottom where I cast on and did the same thing in the other direction. it is a foldover cowl, as I did join the ends.

If it is windy I can pull up the top layer. I don't see why that wouldn't be a comfortable cowl. hope you like it.


----------



## jangmb

attached are my mitts and newsboy cap. I found one more ball of the KnitPicks city tweed, so *they are a matched set*. I am very happy with the results! Thanks again for doing the workshop. I did the mitts in the round.


----------



## Designer1234

jangmb said:


> attached are my mitts and newsboy cap. I found one more ball of the KnitPicks city tweed, so *they are a matched set*. I am very happy with the results! Thanks again for doing the workshop. I did the mitts in the round.


*They are wonderful*-- you did such a good job. Once we get a few more projects finished, I will open another parade of pictures of the work. I like your colors and your hat looks exactly right. good work! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I decided to make two more cowls for family and one for a friend. one is grey and pink - my niece has a grey ski suit - and I will make matching mittens for when she goes skiing and sliding.

The other is made from the yarn I bought at the woollen mills near Calgary - the ski suit is blue with deep pink small squares and I bought the wool for something to match it -- it matches perfectly so they should do it. don't need any more. They work up quite quickly.


----------



## Designer1234

I do a lot of projects- I am retired and we live pretty quietly. I am not doing as much now that I opened the workshops as they take up a lot of time. (I love doing them and organizing the workshops with Rachel so it isn't a chore.

I made 9 afghans this year and 5 waterfalls, 2 coats of many colors and lots of socks and mittens, hats and scarves. I just read this and can't believe it myself.I have always worked quickly and am inclined to 'go for it' so I have lots of fun.

Sometime visit my blog and see the work I did with other crafts -back a couple of years. Life is good.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca/


----------



## kaixixang

Okay...but this makes the 3rd or 4th time of attempt.


----------



## kaixixang

Whew! Now for the quicker discussion on the details of the 4 glove photos.

UK/Chinese 11 (3mm) circulars are the working SET (matched silvery circulars).
I used 2.75mm (known size because of the Bamboo half having an etched size...both match in the Chinese/UK gauge and the US (I would call these my UK/Chinese 12 ... which just told me that I now have 2 (TWO) sets of 2.75.... CAN WE SAY TWO SOCKS AT ONCE!!!!)
The yarn was left over after successfully completing my Dad's Christmas pair (Ok, one more picture coming in a day...I want to sleep after getting 4 photos uploaded onto the KP website from a dial-up connection).

Basically with the 3mm SET (2 matched-size circulars) and the left-over yarn I knew I had 9 stitches to the inch from left to right and from cast-on edge to shy-of-working-circular. I calculate from the ridges in the cuff (3k/3p ribbing) that I have 12*3 = 36 * 2 = 72 working stitches to start.

Because I deliberately CO 144 + 1 for a smoother fitting around my arm. I then establish row 1 with an invisible join taking the extra CO onto "circular 1's" working needle, and st 2 together, PSSO. From there I st 2 together until I see the length of tuft from the starting loop back on my left (I crochet and knit right-handed). After that, I stitch the remaining 26 rows (3 inches is 3 * 9 st = 27 rows) in the 3k/3p st in single as the cuff.

I had to rip back to the cuff ONE time because the pattern for just a mitten didn't lend itself to ribbed thumb. Will redo attempt on my own with a worsted weight later.


----------



## kaixixang

Sorry Designer1234 - I mainly came to THIS workshop for the mitts/glove work. At least I have the satisfaction of completing what I wanted to do. The Newsboy cap redesign I will have to post later in a different subject list.


----------



## jmai5421

My newsboy hats for my 12 yr old granddaughters and a newsboy hat, cowl and fingerless mittens for my daughter. Thanks for the workshop Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234

*HI EVERYONE! I just found a free crochet pattern of a newsboy cap*.

it is done completely in single crochet - so you can do it, or do mine or 
work out your own original hat by incorporating my double crochets and information as to size and stitch numbers from the pattern. 
--------------------------------

I don't know the originator of this pattern. It is a free pattern-

If you don't want to copy it - here is the link

http://yarnobsession-2.blogspot.com/2009/02/free-crochet-pattern-funky-hat.html

Difficulty Level: Easy

Materials:
Worsted weight yarn approximately 250 - 300 yds.
US #H hook; 5.00mm
Crochet stitch marker or small safety pin

Finished Size:
Will vary depending on artisans preferences
(Demo finished size is width = 11 inches; opening = 6 inches; brim = 2 inches)

Gauge:
16 sc and 10 rows = 4"

Instructions:
Ch. 4 join in ring with sl st

Row 1: 6 sc in center of ring
Row 2: 2 sc in each st. (12 sc) place marker at the end of round to mark off beginning
Row 3: * 2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next st, repeat from * around row (18 sc)
Row 4: *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next 2 st, repeat from * around
Row 5: *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next 3 st, repeat from * around
Row 6: *2 sc in next st, 1 sc in next 4 st, repeat from * around, move marker up
Continue in this pattern until there are 22 st between 2 sc (or the diameter measures 10 inches). Work even for 4 rows. Begin decreasing by skipping every 12th st. to 6inches (or desired head size). Work 6 rows even.

chain one after last st and turn
next row: sc in next 28 st., ch 1 turn
next row: sc in next 28 st., ch 1 turn
next row: skip first st, sc across, ch 1 turn
next row: skip first st, sc across, ch 1 turn
next row: sc in next 26 st., ch 1 turn
next row: skip first st, sc across, ch 1 turn
next row: skip first st, sc across, ch 1 turn
next row: repeat previous row until 18 st remain, ch 1
next row: skip first 2 st, sc across, ch 1 turn (16 st)
next row: skip first 2 st, sc across, turn (14 st)
next row: sc across brim, and around edge of hat, back around top of brim ending at brim hat corner. sl st in corner st. Bind off and weave in end of yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

I just opened the

Parade of newsboy caps and fingerless gloves with designer

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138308-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

CLOSING NOTIFICATION.

*I WILL BE CLOSING THIS WORKSHOP ON SATURDAY JAN.18*.

I will be trimming all but workshop information today and it will be locked and closed - you are welcome to come back and read all the instructions for this workshop. I will be available if you pm me to answer questions that are not already answered here in the workshop.

I am expecting that this will be repeated in our Christmas series

*Let's do Christmas early* which will start in June.

Thanks for joining me for this workshop and I hope you enjoy your caps, mittens and neck warmers! Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

